# Diet cookies



## babetoo (Apr 29, 2011)

today i made low cal peanut butter cookies using splenda white and brown sugar subs. they are dry as a bone. is it the lower fat content? i remember making regular recipes just using splenda instead of sugar. they were just fine.

any clues, i added water and a little more peanut butter to these, still to dry. help!!


----------



## merstar (Apr 29, 2011)

It's not only a lack of fat that would cause dryness, but also the lack of sugar, since sugar retains moisture - maybe the combination of both low fat plus no sugar was the cause.

Was there any other source of fat other than the peanut butter? Sometimes you can use unsweetened applesauce to replace fat. Can you post the recipe?


----------



## babetoo (Apr 29, 2011)

can't post recipe, copy rited. it had 5 tablespoons butter flavored shortening. applesauce might be a good idea. would unsweetened work?


----------



## MostlyWater (May 1, 2011)

do you want us to post other diet cookie recipes?  I have a few good ones.


----------



## MrsLMB (May 1, 2011)

I would love to see some of those recipes you have to share


----------



## merstar (May 1, 2011)

babetoo said:


> can't post recipe, copy rited. it had 5 tablespoons butter flavored shortening. applesauce might be a good idea. would unsweetened work?



Unsweetened would be preferable. I haven't tried this myself, so you'll need to experiment as to how much to use. Let us know if it works out.


----------



## babetoo (May 1, 2011)

MostlyWater said:


> do you want us to post other diet cookie recipes? I have a few good ones.


 

i would love to have tnt recipes for cookies. am really serious about this diet. it will only work if i don't feel to deprived. thanks in advance.


----------

